# Bye-bye Riverhawk, Hello Boston Whaler...



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't really want to because I *liked* the boat, but I've sold my Riverhawk 15 Original in order to have something that will get me _(& me + girlfriend)_ to where the fish are and back again in a better way.

She's a '68 Whaler 13 with an '85 Yammy 40hp 2-smoke, refit last winter. She's very basic; original layout, engine is pull start & tiller steered, just seats, tank, and an engine at the moment. I am planning to mount a wheel steering setup _(the 13's are rated 25hp for tiller, up to 40 wheeled, from what I've read)_. I've been out on her before, so I do know she will run well and skinny.

Looking forward to 'inviting' a red or two onboard later this week for the first time...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Whaler-Whaler-Whaler... 

I loved my thirteen sport, right up till the day I got a Montauk 17.
With a 35 hp 'rude and a side console made from mahogany,
I'd go anywhere and do almost anything and feel safe, even if I wasn't

                                          ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good ...

Weigh it and see if It's close to spec ...


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Looks good ...
> 
> Weigh it  and see if It's  close to spec ...


WHO CARES! Let the guy enjoy his boat with his girlfriend. Nice boat enjoy it in good health.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Brother in law has the same setup except his 40 Yamaha has a side console. That thing scoots and I love the versatility of it. Duck hunting one day, pulling a tube the next, flats fishing afterward.... Congrats and the tiller should be a blast to run...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Looks good ...
> >
> > Weigh it  and see if It's  close to spec ...
> 
> ...



Yep...... Shut up Dave.......


That's a sick find! Love this whaler tiller motor


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Haven't put it on any scales, but I can pick it up and push it around on the (original) trailer one-handed, easily. S'posedly was kept in a barn, and my buddy that did the refit says it is dry as a bone. I saw the hull before/as he painted it, and it was in good shape for a 40+ year old lady.  We ran it a long way up a low-tide oyster creek last year in what had to be at most 6-8" of water at speed, so I am confident that I can get her in to pretty much anywhere I could have gone with the 'hawk.

Gettin' back out might take a bit of a wait, though. 

Thanks for all the good words!


----------



## MBarrington (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice looking refit! I run a 68 13sport with a 2004 nissan 40. I love the boat! Runs 38 on gps, skinny, been 10 miles out of Ponce inlet and trolling in the keys. Very versatile boat! I definately recommend power trim/tilt if its possible...I know my rig is very sensitive to trim and can really hop up on plane in shallow water using it properly and prevent porpoising. Helps when running thru skinny stuff as well. 12gal low profile fuel tank for under the thwart seat helped in bringing weight forward. 

I'm sure you will love the boat...u will hurt yourself (and your back) before you hurt the hull!! congrats!!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

That boat will scoot with a 40HP!


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Re: power trim/tilt - that is something I would really like to have, thinking it would be a "good thing" to have WRT how the boat can _(be)_ run in different conditions/areas. It will have to be retrofitted, if I do it. I did find the PowrTran PTT60SS as an alternative, but at $600 and 40#'s, I'm more inclined to a retrofit of the "OEM" solution. I am going to install a set of the Nauticus Smart Tabs in the meanwhile, with the PR500 mounts so I can flip them up for beaching/trailering/reverse in the skinny. Hopefully will get that done this next week.

I'm guessing you have wheel steering on your 13? Going 10 miles out and back, that would help *a lot*. I'll be bringing along my Suzuki 2.5hp as a backup if I do something like that.  ;D

The forward fuel tank is a definite add for the future.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

just bring a basket with atleast 350feet of anchor line "so its easily removable" and have towboat us or seatow membership and a radio and gps. no need for kicker motor "take up room"


----------



## MBarrington (Mar 20, 2009)

> Re: power trim/tilt - that is something I would really like to have, thinking it would be a "good thing" to have WRT how the boat can _(be)_ run in different conditions/areas. It will have to be retrofitted, if I do it. I did find the PowrTran PTT60SS as an alternative, but at $600 and 40#'s, I'm more inclined to a retrofit of the "OEM" solution. I am going to install a set of the Nauticus Smart Tabs in the meanwhile, with the PR500 mounts so I can flip them up for beaching/trailering/reverse in the skinny. Hopefully will get that done this next week.
> 
> I'm guessing you have wheel steering on your 13? Going 10 miles out and back, that would help *a lot*. I'll be bringing along my Suzuki 2.5hp as a backup if I do something like that.  ;D
> 
> The forward fuel tank is a definite add for the future.


Yeah, its a side console. 

You may could trade that 2.5 zuke on a power T&T package 

I'll post up a few pics of some little mods ive done...nothing crazy.. Have you GPS tested it? I used an app on my phone..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> just bring a basket with atleast 350feet of anchor line "so its easily removable" and have towboat us or seatow membership and a radio and gps.  no need for kicker motor  "take up room"


For near shore boating this will work, but if you're anything like I was, the horizon is the limit.
Not unusual to leave Key Biscayne in the morning, and see the top of Great Isaac's light at some point during the day.
That meant I was only about 20 miles from Great Isaac Cay, in the Bahamas.
Amazing how far you can travel with 18 gallons of fuel and a 35 hp Evinrude.
Always had a 2 hp kicker aboard to make sure I got home.
Pushed my 13 sport at about 4 mph, roughly the same speed as Sea Tow operates, without the wait..


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

ive always wanted one of them little whalers....they are foreign over this way though... they just look like cool little boats... id prefer one of those over a carolina skiff anyday...


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, ideas, & experiences. 

S'posed to be lower 60's here tomorrow and I have a light workload, so I'm going to get the sticky choke and throttle smoothed out, and try and figure out why the kill switch ain't killing. Then either afternoon or Saturday (or both) I'm gonna go find some small creeks and maybe get slimy.   I'll be checking the speed via GPS this weekend, time the hole shot & such, so that I can check same post-SmartTabs and see what kind of a difference they make. As is, she buries the stern getting going, and seems to ride a bit bow-high, so I am going to trim the engine a notch or two also and see what kind of a difference that makes. I'll get some pics n vids for next week.  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Worked out the sticky choke & throttle issues, got the kill switch to start killing, loaded 'er up with some fresh gas and SeaFoam, and got out midday Friday. A bit too late for the fish _(by then I was on the back of the bite, which still didn't keep me from trying at least)_, but spent ~3 hours on the Bay and in creeks, just learning how she runs. Impressive! Was in 1-2' chop at times, she'll climb up on top and run that way, but with occasional slams. Maybe trim tabs will help that. Did notice some porpoising in some conditions. Hole shot? Hole jump, more like - she's on plane in a boat length.  Vid of that to come. Got into some mostly-slick and the GPS said we were running 37.2mph, plenty fast for me until I get wheel steering hooked up. Ran for a total of 20 or so miles, 25% or more of that in the upper range of the throttle, burned 3-4 gallons.

Sweet!


----------

